# La Sirene Praline recipe?



## Jamesco (27/7/16)

Just wondering if anyone has tried brewing a clone of La Sirene's praline or has any guidance for a rough recipe base? Its a very tasty drop and would be great if I could brew something similair.
Description is below.
A very special Belgian chocolate ale. Building on a Belgian stout base, it is brewed with organic vanilla pods, cacao nibs from Mexico and hazelnuts.


----------



## Reman (28/7/16)

+1


----------



## Charst (28/7/16)

haven't tried to brew but it had a fair bit of residual sweetness to memory. I had a chat to them at a la sirene GBW event and don't think it's done with there saison yeast. 

So depending on the yeast chosen and estimated attenuation. I'd consider a bit of lactose to back sweeten.


----------



## bradmccoy (12/9/16)

This is a delicious brew. Don't know that I'd want litres if the stuff though, it's so rich. I reckon loads of choc malt and crystal. Light on the roasted malts too I'd say.


----------



## Jamesco (21/9/16)

Yeah I was just going to do a small batch of it, I've done 2 brews now but they have just been basic stouts to work out cocao nibs/vanilla contributions. I don't really know what a belgian stout base is so while these have been tasty beers, the malt profile isn't the same and theres a lack of hazlenut as well.


----------



## bradmccoy (22/9/16)

Hey Jamesco have youtried contacting the brewer? They can be surprisingly generous with giving away their recipes. Let us know if you find anything as I'd be interested.


----------



## louistoo (22/9/16)

My girlfriend REALLY would like a clone of this.. and me too


----------



## huez (22/9/16)

i recently had a bottle of the imperial praline, definitely should have been a share bottle that one. Shoot them an email, they usually provide some basic info to get you headed in the right direction.


----------

